# downloads won't run



## teddy315 (Apr 29, 2009)

Anytime I download an .exe file from Firefox the program will not run. Sometimes the file will not even allow installation. If I am able to install the file, it won't run after the process is complete. I don't receive any kind of error message when this happens. My computer either freezes or nothing happens at all. Any ideas on how to fix this problem?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

does this only happen when you try to open the file from the downloads window or does it happen as well when you navigate to the desk top to open it


----------



## teddy315 (Apr 29, 2009)

Both.... Sometimes I can't even open files from the download window. If I am able to open the file from the downloads window I can't open it from the desktop after installation.


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

make sure you have your security settings set to default... go to internet settings and go to the security tab and click "Reset all zones to Default level"


YEAH... ANTI OBAMA...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try this reg file. Save it to your desktop and double click on it to merge it to your registry.


----------



## teddy315 (Apr 29, 2009)

I tried both of these suggestions. When I changed my security settings, there was no change to my problem. I tried clicking on the reg file to save it to my desktop and it was just a text file. I saved it anyway and double clicked on it, but it just brought up the text file again. Is there something I'm doing wrong as to saving that file so it can merge to my registry?


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

> I tried clicking on the reg file to save it to my desktop and it was just a text file


save the contents of reg file given by phantom in a notepad. Now change the extension from .txt to .reg .Then double click it


----------



## teddy315 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not sure how to change the extensions on a file.... I tried everthing I can think of to find it as an option. When I saved the file to my desktop I did notice that is was named "regfile.reg.txt". I'm not sure if that makes a difference or not.....


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

It automatically saves as .txt to get around it change the save type to *All files*

Or put quotes around the file name and extension for example *"filename.ext"* so you can save it as *"regfile.reg"* with the quotes.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> I tried clicking on the reg file to save it to my desktop and it was just a text file. I saved it anyway and double clicked on it, but it just brought up the text file again. Is there something I'm doing wrong as to saving that file so it can merge to my registry?


Right click on the file, click on *Open With, *then on *Choose Program*. In the window that opens, choose *Registry Editor*. If you want this type of file to always open this way, put a check mark on the "Always use the selected program to open this kind of file" box.


----------



## teddy315 (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay, I was able to successfully merge the reg file to my registry. Thanks for the help with that. However, my download problems are still occurring. Any other suggestions as to how to fix this problem?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try this reg file then, or this one.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

The most common reason for a piece of software not installing/running is that another program is interfering with it.

Go to Start->run->msconfig->startup-> now uncheck the items that you do not want to run automatically at startup (note that all of them can be started manually from start menu)->reboot->now install the software

also u can try by turning off anti-virus, firewall. Also scan your computer with good anti-virus and anti-spyware like *avira* & *super-antispyware/malwarebytes. *


----------



## teddy315 (Apr 29, 2009)

Phantom, I merged the other file you listed and that did not fix the problem either. I was unable to merge the third option (the zip file). When I saved it to my desktop and then double clicked, nothing happened. Very similar to my issue with downloads.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried downloading and installing from Internet Explorer?


----------



## teddy315 (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't seem to get internet explorer to work either. It opens, but the page never loads.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please download and install HijackThis by clicking here.

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.​
The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.​
*Do not fix anything*.​


----------



## teddy315 (Apr 29, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:38:19 AM, on 5/1/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dwwin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chrissy\Application Data\NI.GSCNS\IUpd721.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://att.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://education.dellnet.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6D794CB4-C7CD-4c6f-BFDC-9B77AFBDC02C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcAsrPi.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EBCBECDC-043E-4264-979D-B05D3832B92C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wvUoNEtQ.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {D7F30B62-8269-41AF-9539-B2697FA7D77E} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bart Station] C:\Program Files\ISP50\hta\station.sbrt
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IUpd721] C:\Documents and Settings\Chrissy\Application Data\NI.GSCNS\IUpd721.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bar] C:\DOCUME~1\Chrissy\LOCALS~1\Temp\osxmwcrane.tmp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] 1
O4 - Startup: MEMonitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\V CAST Music Manager\MEMonitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.att.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.att.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sbcglobal.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.sbcglobal.net
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/no...-4/PopularScreenSaversInitialSetup1.0.1.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper20073151.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ddcAsrPi - ddcAsrPi.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\Pacsptisvr.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe

--
End of file - 6219 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Your computer is infected:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IUpd721] C:\Documents and Settings\Chrissy\Application Data\NI.GSCNS\IUpd721.exe*

*O20 - Winlogon Notify: ddcAsrPi - ddcAsrPi.dll (file missing)*

Please click on the *Report* button and ask to be moved to the *Malware Removal* forum.

And, you don't have an antivirus!!!


----------



## teddy315 (Apr 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## teddy315 (Apr 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## teddy315 (Apr 29, 2009)

bump


----------

